# when Dr Frankenstein invades your kitchen....



## rpphoto (Aug 3, 2016)

so after several of these...













13876634_10154441317500956_6504457118720004066_n.j



__ rpphoto
__ Aug 3, 2016






i turned into Dr Frankenstein and the fun began....













13631391_10154441316445956_4438321261672803845_n.j



__ rpphoto
__ Aug 3, 2016






they sat like this for about an hr in the fridge to somewhat firm up to make rolling easier...

Sausage - Bacon Wrapped, Eggs, Onions, Salt n Pepper ---- Breakfast Style...

Beef - Bacon Wrapped and Pizza Style on the inside...

the last check in before pull













13934595_10154441794465956_54360878399125884_n.jpg



__ rpphoto
__ Aug 3, 2016






and then my Monster Lives....... Its Alive... Aliveeeeeeeeeee













13920617_10154441794580956_5194724642775874885_n.j



__ rpphoto
__ Aug 3, 2016






wrapped them in foil and they sat for about 20 mins.....

Equipment & Info

-Masterbuilt 30" Propane Vertical (only the 2nd smoke done with)

-Cook Time about 3 to 2.5 hrs

- Wood Peachwood

- Glaze is a modified Sweet Baby Rays sauce.....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 3, 2016)

Tasty looking fatties! Nice smoke!


----------



## b-one (Aug 3, 2016)

Looks tasty,but where are the sliced shots?:sawzall:


----------

